# Fractal Audio FM9 announced



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"All: we are very pleased to announce the latest member of our product family, the new *FM9 Amp Modeler/FX Processor.* The FM9 is a nine-switch floor unit based on the award-winning Axe-Fx III, FM3, and FC Controllers. Feature highlights include Cygnus amp modeling, UltraRes™ IR speaker cab simulation, a suite of our highly-acclaimed stompbox and studio effects, FASLINK II expandable footswitching, extremely flexible I/O, 8x8 USB audio interface capabilities, a world-class Mac/PC editor, and more.

The FM9 completes our product family, standing proudly between Axe-Fx III and FM3 in terms of power, portability and price. It is our most powerful floor unit ever, with a four-core architecture able to run impressively complex presets.

The FM9 will begin shipping immediately in limited quantities in the USA and Canada, using our standard waitlist invitations to help manage the demand during the ongoing global semiconductor shortage and shipping crisis. As usual, a VIP invitation list for our endorsing artists will be processed in parallel. This time, we've also shown our gratitude by automatically adding some of the most notable members of this forum (you will have already received a private message). We are accepting orders from our dealers, but as always, we will sell a number of units domestically before commencing international fulfillment.

Retail price in the USA and Canada is $1599.99.

To join the wait list, please send an email to [email protected] with the subject "*FM9 Wait List*".

Our full press release is available here: https://www.fractalaudio.com/downloads/manuals/FM9/Fractal-Audio-FM9-Press-Release.pdf

On behalf of everyone here, thank you for choosing Fractal Audio Systems."






I can't get the pic to load for some reason.









Announcing the New FM9 Amp Modeler/FX Processor


All: we are very pleased to announce the latest member of our product family, the new FM9 Amp Modeler/FX Processor. The FM9 is a nine-switch floor unit based on the award-winning Axe-Fx III, FM3, and FC Controllers. Feature highlights include Cygnus amp modeling, UltraRes™ IR speaker cab...




forum.fractalaudio.com





This might tick some people's boxes.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I was thinking of grabbing a Boss GT1000 to use mainly as an FX platform into a real amp and cab set up. Maybe I should wait it out for this though...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Still glad I got the Quad Cortex. The FM9 is freakin’ huge. Plus, I can capture my amps and pedals with the QC.


----------



## JES000000 (Apr 14, 2020)

As someone who play a full range instrument, I've been pretty interested in trying Fractal. Just wish I could walk into a store and try one, though. I have a HX Stomp and the Helix software, but I find sometimes you need extra blocks just for EQ and stuff, whereas that's already factored in on the Fractal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JES000000 said:


> As someone who play a full range instrument, I've been pretty interested in trying Fractal. Just wish I could walk into a store and try one, though. I have a HX Stomp and the Helix software, but I find sometimes you need extra blocks just for EQ and stuff, whereas that's already factored in on the Fractal.


If you buy new you have a 14-day exchange, less shipping. If you buy used, you are likely able to sell for what you paid or a little less (probably about the same as a rental from l&m).

I had a helix lt for a bit. Liked it, but couldnt quite get the fuzz options where I wanted it. Solved that with the axe fx iii.


----------



## JES000000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Good to know. The less shipping is always brutal with customs, though. Could you say a bit more about what you were seeking with fuzz? And is there a decent POG model on the Fractal? I use a Micro Pog sometimes. 

my favourite bass fuzz is the VFE Wood chipper, which is a Brassmaster circuit with some tasty tweaks and the possibility for insane low end. Have not successfully cloned it on the Line6. I also find their Rat model needs an EQ after the come close to my Idiot Box Blower Box.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JES000000 said:


> Good to know. The less shipping is always brutal with customs, though. Could you say a bit more about what you were seeking with fuzz? And is there a decent POG model on the Fractal? I use a Micro Pog sometimes.
> 
> my favourite bass fuzz is the VFE Wood chipper, which is a Brassmaster circuit with some tasty tweaks and the possibility for insane low end. Have not successfully cloned it on the Line6. I also find their Rat model needs an EQ after the come close to my Idiot Box Blower Box.


I was trying somewhat to replicate the fuzz tone of the band Whores. (You read that right) as their guitarist/vocalist run a plexi, tele and a fuzz or two. Try as I might with the LT, I couldnt really come close. After watching some Leon Todd videos, I put up a wtb axe 3 and found one in ottawa. Between the parameters of the drive block and fractal's then-current amp modelling, I had what I was after within 15 minutes of trying to set it up. The firmware has seen many updates since then, and I havent really tweaked presets after building them.

If you know the basis of the pedals you want to emulate, many members of the fractal forum also have tips and tricks to help out.

The pitch block in the axe fx is pretty great (and got updated a while back I think). It would be quite easy to replicate your micro POG. I had a micro POG before moving to an FX8 for live, I didnt have any issues.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This looks like a powerful and capable unit. If I was looking to enter the modelling world I would consider it.

But, at $1600. I honestly don't think it sounds much better than units already in my home. I have at least four other modellers that would be more than up to the task of any gig.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The FM9 looks interesting...a lot easier to update than earlier gear, less chance of bricking a unit. Hopefully they will maintain support and firmware updating for your DSP gear. I've seen gear loose full support in a rather short period. In this case, there are likely free lance editors that can customize the firmware to your liking...it's to locate them. The independent thing to do, would be to teach yourself. Texas Instruments is a fine resource center for DSP technology; they have a knowledgeable community for assistance.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> The FM9 looks interesting...a lot easier to update than earlier gear, less chance of bricking a unit. Hopefully they will maintain support and firmware updating for your DSP gear. I've seen gear loose full support in a rather short period. In this case, there are likely free lance editors that can customize the firmware to your liking...it's to locate them. The independent thing to do, would be to teach yourself. Texas Instruments is a fine resource center for DSP technology; they have a knowledgeable community for assistance.


Fractal is pretty well known for their support of all their devices. If you can get there, they will fix your unit on a weekend. When working on a ticket a support tech mentioned he regularly gives out his cell to walk people through things.

@Milkman happy to get together for an a/b!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Fractal is pretty well known for their support of all their devices. If you can get there, they will fix your unit on a weekend. When working on a ticket a support tech mentioned he regularly gives out his cell to walk people through things.
> 
> @Milkman happy to get together for an a/b!


Any time.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I’m not sure if I will get it but after conversion and shipping and taxes, the final price will be around 2300$ to my door….


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> I’m not sure if I will get it but after conversion and shipping and taxes, the final price will be around 2300$ to my door….


And it's worth every penny.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

FM9 Firmware Version 2.00 public beta is now available for download:
https://www.fractalaudio.com/downloads/firmware-presets/fm9/2p0/fm9_dsp_rel_2p00_beta_1.zip

A new version of FM9-Edit is required for use with this release:
FM9-Edit 1.00.02 (to support fw 2.0 public beta)


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds a bit buggy right now. Maybe wait till the official release


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Voxguy76 said:


> Sounds a bit buggy right now. Maybe wait till the official release


My experience with the iii is that there's usually very few bugs in a beta, and the ones that are found affect a small group. Dont update before a gig lol.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

lol I agree. Either way the pedal is quite impressive.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What’s this III Turbo they just sent me a notice for?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> What’s this III Turbo they just sent me a notice for?


I'd be careful with that option as they may be overclocking the CPU.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> What’s this III Turbo they just sent me a notice for?


For if you hit 80% regularly running a mk1 or mk2


Paul Running said:


> I'd be careful with that option as they may be overclocking the CPU.


Bigger CPU iirc. Lots of technical notes on the fractal forum.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Budda said:


> For if you hit 80% regularly running a mk1 or mk2
> 
> 
> Bigger CPU iirc. Lots of technical notes on the fractal forum.


The majority of the system's memory is DDR2 or DDR1...overclocking that CPU has no advantage, unless all the memory is DDR3 or greater.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> The majority of the system's memory is DDR2 or DDR1...overclocking that CPU has no advantage, unless all the memory is DDR3 or greater.


From the announcement on the forum



> The unit can now be purchased with an optional TURBO module. This provides a 25% higher clock speed allowing for more complex presets which would exceed the limits of the standard DSP module.


From Cliff himself:



> Everything is the same except the processor speed. The Turbo module has a 1.25 GHz processor. The standard module has a 1.00 GHz processor.
> 
> Some of the supporting components (power supply stuff) are also different but that's not visible to the user


----------

